

Ask HN: Email Invoicing for Side Job - deevus

I have been providing occasional computer services (malware cleanup, harddrive recovery etc) as a hobby. I was wondering if anyone in a similar position can recommend a cheap (possibly free) email invoicing software that I could use to provide to my clients? I don&#x27;t really need anything else as the work is so infrequent.
======
lettergram
This was posted on HN a few months ago:

[https://www.invoiceninja.com/](https://www.invoiceninja.com/)

I convinced a few people to use it and everyone loves it.

~~~
deevus
I'll test this one out. Thanks!

------
pjbrunet
The Square app has easy email invoicing and you get the money in 48hrs.
Freshbooks-Paypal combo is good too. Or just send the invoice as an email (no
need for a spreadsheet) and ask for a check in the email--doesn't have to be
complicated.

